# .. Daily rider Dyno Deuce ...



## Rollo (Apr 17, 2017)

... Bought this new back in '98 ... and have logged over 4k miles on it in my neighborhood ...
... Replaced the crappy drive parts with a forged Schwinn crank , sprocket ,and a new chain ... adding a Nexus 4 speed rear hub makes for easy pedal power ... A lay back seat post and fat a$$ seat make for way better riding comfort ... I average 2k miles per set of tires ... and a half dozen broken spokes on the back wheel due to our less than desirable roads in Mich ...


----------



## Barebo (Apr 18, 2017)

Reminds me of a late '50's Bonneville Bobber - nice ride!!!


----------



## spoker (Apr 19, 2017)

dyno crusiers are kool rides


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice looking set-up.  What kind of tail light is on it?


----------



## Rollo (Apr 20, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> Nice looking set-up.  What kind of tail light is on it?



*Kiley Lm-002 Rear Tail LED Light*
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152259311457


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for letting me know.....kinda has an old school look that I like!


----------

